# 69 gto suspension mods ?????



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

what can i do to my showroom stock numbers matching gto to cut out some of the bounce and roll? stiffer shocks? sway bars? it runs great but it would be more fun if it handled better. thanks


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

It depends how far you would want to go with it, but yes an adjustable or performance shock would be a good start or performance sway bars especially if your car did not come with a rear one. I don't know how crazy you would be about the idea, but a lowering spring can help A LOT as well. Just switching to a 1" lowering spring from Hotchkis i noticed a huge gain in handling quality, but if you do switch springs i would highly suggest a performance shock as well.

If you really want to get some technical data and firm responses on what to do check out pro-touring.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

KYB gas-adjust shocks, a slightly bigger front sway bar, and a rear sway bar with the boxed contrrol arms will help a LOT without hurting the ride or value of the car.


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the info, the rear seems tighter than the front, much less bounce and sway,the front recoils twice after pushing down on the fender and it sways back and forth left and right. i'd like to tighten up the front, feels like i'm driving a 350 hp. stagecoach


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When were the springs last replaced? That can make a big difference too. You may have original front springs in it since they're alot tougher to change than the rears. Rears may have been replaced. If the housing on the front shocks have spiral indentations there's a good chance they're original. I have first hand knowledge with those. I couldn't believe it that I was the first one too change my front shocks.... Shocks and springs made a big difference in handling. Sway bar and end link bushings could be shot too and need replacing...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good point, GG. I had assumed his suspension was refurbished, but stock. Yes, very important to refresh the bushings, tie rod ends, ball joints, etc. and coil springs as well. Not fun, not really cheap, but do it once and you're good to go another 100k miles! Those lower control arm bushings are no fun at all!!!


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

harp said:


> what can i do to my showroom stock numbers matching gto to cut out some of the bounce and roll? stiffer shocks? sway bars? it runs great but it would be more fun if it handled better. thanks



Hello, we offer several different suspension parts as well as packages to increase the handling and performance of your a body. We offer sway bars, upper and lower control arms,upper and lower a arms, lowering springs, as well as bilstein, and QA1 pro coil or regular adjustable shocks. Here is a link to our site. Also if you interested in a package but don't see one that has the parts in it that you want i can make you a custom package with the exact pieces that you need. Take a look at what we have to offer and if you have any questions about any of the parts please give me a call. 

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that the above aftermarket items, while excellent for high performance usage and improved handling, would both hurt the value and ride quality of the original, numbers-matching car in question. Harp wants to restore his vehicle's ride and handling qualities, I think. Turning it into a modified canyon carver, (always an option!) is not the main focus here. I've driven highly modified A bodies, and they handle like a new Corvette. Unfortunately, they ride very stiffly and are uncomfortable on long trips.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

harp said:


> thanks for the info, the rear seems tighter than the front, much less bounce and sway,the front recoils twice after pushing down on the fender and it sways back and forth left and right. i'd like to tighten up the front, feels like i'm driving a 350 hp. stagecoach


 YOU ARE !! arty:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

buy/add the modern stuff, keep the old in a box. Swap back if you ever sell to retain value?


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

you can put a pair of air lift drag bags in your rear coil springs, for about 80$
and go poly up front for twice that.

decent bang for the buck.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think that the above aftermarket items, while excellent for high performance usage and improved handling, would both hurt the value and ride quality of the original, numbers-matching car in question. Harp wants to restore his vehicle's ride and handling qualities, I think. Turning it into a modified canyon carver, (always an option!) is not the main focus here. I've driven highly modified A bodies, and they handle like a new Corvette. Unfortunately, they ride very stiffly and are uncomfortable on long trips.



Geeteeohguy, I respect your views and you know a hell of a lot more about GTOs than I do. But I must take exception to your "ride very stiffly" and "uncomfortable on long trips" comments. I resto-modded my 1967 GTO with AirRide suspension, adjustable shocks, and big sway bars in the front and back. It probably is a "canyon carver" (that must be a California thing --- I'm from the East Coast) but it pulls more Gs in a turn than a Porsche and is very comfortable on long rides. Also, you can adjust it to ride stiffly or like a cruiser. I know the car we are talking about is a numbers matching machine (mine is not) and that may not be what is wanted, but I wanted to set the record straight. It just depends what you are looking to do........Paul


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think that the above aftermarket items, while excellent for high performance usage and improved handling, would both hurt the value and ride quality of the original, numbers-matching car in question. Harp wants to restore his vehicle's ride and handling qualities, I think. Turning it into a modified canyon carver, (always an option!) is not the main focus here. I've driven highly modified A bodies, and they handle like a new Corvette. Unfortunately, they ride very stiffly and are uncomfortable on long trips.


I completely understand your point. Our sway bars are the exact same shape and design as the factory ones. Adding the bilsteins isn't going to make the ride uncomfortable. Not trying to sway anybody just offering some suggestions.


----------



## meadiac (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there a specific shock recommended for a 67 gto that would keep it pretty close to stock? Thanks


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

:agree

If your goal is to make it handle and you've got the dough. Go for the upgrades. However, keep the originals. Refurbish, picture and box them accordingly for proof and value concerns.


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> buy/add the modern stuff, keep the old in a box. Swap back if you ever sell to retain value?


That's exactly what I did. All modest suspension systems are completely bolt-in, so you can return your car to stock whenever you'd like.

Definitely check out pro-touring.com....a great resource for aftermarket suspension stuff. 

I'm running a Stage 2 kit from Savitske Classic and Custom. The owner, Marcus, really knows how to make A-bodies handle. I can't even believe how well my car handles now....it's crazy. It'll easily hang with modern muscle cars, and the ride is not at all stiffer than when mine was stock. Hell, with the Bilstein shocks I installed, it probably takes bumps smoother now, even with slightly stiffer springs. My daily driver is a '94 mustang GT, and now that feels like a boat! If you want amazing handling AND better ride quality....call Marcus. His kit fixes the AWFUL front suspension geometry of these A body cars. Some of the kits from Hotchkis and others are just band-aids.....stiffer springs, bigger sway bars.....but they don't address the real problem, which is the upper control arm geometry on these cars. Yes, they improve handling, but you'll sacrifice ride quality.

I know this sounds like an advertisement, but I'm just a very happy customer. I LOVE driving my car now.....not that I didn't before, but it's so fun to crank corners in a old muscle car.....I mean, if that's what you're looking for.

Anyway, if you want to check it out, here's the website.

Savitske Classic & Custom

Also, if anyone is in the NH area and wants to check out my setup, feel free to shoot me a PM.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get an oe style front spring for the 69's as mentioned in thread? I have tried moog, which most seem to carry, but they make the front of the car sit very high. Anything else out there?


----------

